# Protokollierer für LPT Port / Serielle Daten



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Frage:
Es gibt mittlerweile viele geniale Tools um die Serielle Schnittstelle abzuhorchen. Jedoch nutzen diese den seriellen UART. Also ist bei maximal 115kbaud schluß. 
Es sollte doch auch möglich sein den Parallelport (1 Pin gegen GND) für diese Analyse zu begeistern. So in der Richtung Logic Analyzer mit anschliessender decodierung. Die Pegel werden natürlich angepaßt. 
Gibts da was nettes auf dem open source / freeware sektor ??

Wird wahrscheinlich nur unter einem Echtzeitbetriebssystem möglich sein.
DOS, ECOS usw. Wäre aber egal -> Bootdisk in nen alten Laptop und los
gehts.

Danke für euere Tips !!

Grüße

matthias d.


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2004)

Hier gibt es einen Treiber, um auf den Parallelport zuzugreifen:

http://www.driverlinx.com/DownLoad/DlPortIO.htm

Mit hoher Priorität (und C++ oder Delphi zum proggen), geht evt. auch etwas direkt unter W2K oder XP, das wäre mal zu testen. Ich nutze das Teil, um auf dem LPT-Port aus Delphi heraus unter W2K und XP direkt etwas auszugeben z.Bsp. (LED ansteuern)


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

Echtzeit-Linux:
http://www.linuxcnc.org/bdi/

(hier genutzt, um über den Parallelport Schrittmotoren für eine Hobby-Fräsmaschine anzusteuern, umgekehrt sollte auch gehen.


----------



## Kurt (21 Dezember 2004)

Es gibt dazu mehrere Projekte im iNet zB.:
http://www.geocities.com/lptscope/

kurt


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

*Signaldecoder als Softwarelösung*

Danke für die guten Links !

Jetzt geht es nur noch um eine kleine Wunsch Bibliothek:

Alle Funktionen mit variabler Baudrate! Einstellbare Stop/Startbis/Parity

Funktion: 1. Schreiben verwende bit x am LPT Port

              2. Lese die Logikpegel an bit x am LPT Port ein

              3. Erkenne das Startbit und decodiere die folgenden Daten
                  als ASCII, HEX etc. Werte

Kennt jemand sowas ??? Es muß bestimmt noch eine CPU-Clock Kalibrierung mit der I/O Schreibperformance durchgeführt werden.
Wäre schön so kommische Baudraten wie 187,5 kbaud etc. fahren zu
können. 
Meines wissens können so ca. 100 MSamples erreicht werden ??!!

Grüße

matthias


----------



## Ralle (21 Dezember 2004)

Hier findest du die Komponenten für C++ Builder und Delphi (geht auch  mit D7) um den o.G. Linx-Driver anzusprechen. Es ist Freeware und kann auf jeden Fall als Anregung für eigene Experimente dienen.

http://delphi.icm.edu.pl/authors/a0002734.htm


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

*Ich wurde fast fündig*

Hallo zusammen!

@Rally 
Ich lande immer auf einer Fehlerseite wenn ich auf deine URL gehe

@alle
ich hab ein nettes Programm gefunden das eigentlich genau das tut was ich will jedoch (so denke ich) nur für I2C, 1Wire. Schön wäre es hier auch ASCII Sequenzen mit einstellbaren Bitkonstellation (Start/Stop/ Parity) von der Kurvenform in "lesbare" Zeichen zu wandeln.

Das Sample mit I2C läßt mich hoffen das es irgendwo noch sowas geben muß.

Hier der Link

http://diganer.at.tut.by

Viel Spaß!

Kennt einer so ein ähnliches Tool ??
Find das schon mal genial. 

Grüße

matthias


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2005)

Anscheinend wurde der Link geändert, ich prüfe die eigentlich immer nach.
Falls du noch Interesse hast, probier es mal hier:

http://dsp.href.com/scripts/runisa.dll?DSP.131322:WELCOME:927300.4214:.keepckb,results

oder suche hier

http://dsp.href.com/

nach dlportio


----------

